# Menstruation Pain and Cannabis



## ChatNoir (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a friend who is suffering from great pain while going through the menstruation period. She said, it is a medicinal condition and it is genetic. I wonder if cannabis will help to ease her pain at least lower it to a more manageable level.

By the way, she is an opera singer so best would be ingesting the plant.


MP001


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 4, 2008)

the ancient chineese used it for this purpose over 2000 years ago. check out the marijuana cusine section for consuming cannibis w/o smoking


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 4, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> the ancient chineese used it for this purpose over 2000 years ago. check out the marijuana cusine section for consuming cannibis w/o smoking



Thanks, I'll be doing so.


----------



## Axess (Aug 5, 2008)

I remember reading that White Rhino is a great strain for pain relief.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2008)

It definately works for my cramps.  

She may want to see a dr 1st.  May have something else wrong like endometriosis or fibroids or something.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 5, 2008)

i don't know if this helps you any but i know when my wife is going thru it smokin sure helps me, lol. does that count?


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 5, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It definately works for my cramps.
> 
> She may want to see a dr 1st.  May have something else wrong like endometriosis or fibroids or something.



Have you ever tried to ingest it orally or just smoked? I am hoping it will help her as well.



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i don't know if this helps you any but i know when my wife is going thru it smokin sure helps me, lol. does that count?



It does! XD


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 5, 2008)

ya i don't hear half of what she says when im stoned, so it works great for me


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2008)

lol slowmo...lol.

I do have brownies...but smoking is much quicker.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 6, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> lol slowmo...lol.
> 
> I do have brownies...but smoking is much quicker.



Thanks again Mom, my friend would prefer brownies as she has to protect her voice no matter what. She will be more than happy with the news.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 6, 2008)

trust me  ... mom swears by the brownies :woohoo:  

I put a couple cannabutter cookie recipeese up myself... too stoned right now to remember the threads ATM... maybe I'll go find the links....

found one of 'em  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20504


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for all these info... if my baby girl do have these kind of issues, I will make her special brownies  btw her name is JILLY,  good name thats her nick name but I cant tell her real name,  its her aka name. good baby, storms grew when she grow every 2 inches knowing she will hurt me by steal my credit cards when she is in teen phase.   (screaming)


----------

